# Alloy Frames for Glocks



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Has anyone purchased alloy frames for their glocks from CCF Raceframes? 
Is your frame aluminum or stainless steel? What has been your experience witht the new frame? Any reliability issues? Feel and recoil control differences? Feel of trigger guard and magazine release and ease of access? 

I see the aluminum frame adds slightly to the overall weight while the stainless steel frame brings the pistol up to the weight of a 1911. I had chance to dry fire a Glock 24 with an aluminum frame and I really liked it 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

We discussed these a while back: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=4019&highlight=glock+aluminum+frame. Maybe someone has newer info?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

IT does look interesting - I'd love to try one. It might get me back into Glocks...


----------

